# Who are the "Snowden's Guardian Angels"?



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello
This morning, at news, they said that the Province of Quebec was welcoming as permanent resident the "Snowden's Guardian Angels"
Who are they exactly? They didn't explain but I saw some newspaper online dating from last september and they didn't explain either
Anyone can explain please?
Thanks


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 9, 2022)

They are the refugees that allowed him to hide with them when he was on the run in Hong Kong.


----------

